# Kent County Fair Companion Shows



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Kent County Fair is being held at The Hop Farm, Paddock Wood over three days (Sat. 2nd, Sun. 3rd, Mon. 4th May). On each day, we are running a Companion Show, the proceeds of which will go to The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) towards the rehoming of unwanted Siberian Huskies here in the UK.

Details of the show(s) can be accessed at Kent Companion Show

Please put the dates in your diary and come along to support us.

Mick


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Just to remind everyone that these shows are coming up next weekend. There is a different show on each of the three days with rosettes up to 5th place in all classes and trophies for the show winners and runners up.
Here's hoping for good weather.

It's in a good cause as all proceeds will go to the Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) and will cover the costs of neutering, vaccinations and other vet treatment etc on the dogs we take in and rehome. This will mean a better future for dogs like Lily, who came in to us last year:










or Blue, who came to us half-starved:









and little Alfie, a 9 week old puppy who came into us last week (pictured with our West Country Co-ordinator, Heather Nicholls):



















Mick


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

sounds fab, will there be trade shows? Any fun events to enter our dogs into....??

I dont have a husky is that still ok to come?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

There will be loads of stuff to do as it is a major County Show. All dogs of any breed and none are welcome to join in with the dog show.

Mick


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Just recovering from a really exhausting but worthwhile weekend at *Kent County Show*.
We had a huge layout at the show with 3 large and two small gazebos plus a marquee for the Dog Show:










*Huge Thanks and Big Hugs* to everyone who came down to help and support - especially Stuart, Gemma, Jo & Jenny, Jane & Mark and family, Jayson, Tom, Jo and Joe, Andy, Sue, Ronnie, Lauren and anyone else I have forgotten (apologies - put it down to exhaustion!!)

*Enormous Thanks and more big hugs* to Anita and Nigel Holliday (Lionslord Leonbergers/Lionslord Pet Nutrition) and Pete and Nicky Shakeshaft (Esquimaux Siberian Huskies) for judging for us over the weekend. Thanks also to Gemma and Charlie for judging the odd class here and there. Nigel and Anita also donated 9 sacks of dog food and 6 boxes of treats to the show.

Photos of the winners are now up on our main website - Kent Companion Show

Many thanks to anyone who attended and helped us raise much-needed funds.

Mick & Terry


----------



## groomer_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Mick & Terry,

I attended on Sunday and would like to congratulate you on a very well run show. 

Well Done everyone


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks - it was blooming hard work though!!

Mick


----------

